# Gheenoe/riverhawk vs Jon boat



## awm (Sep 17, 2016)

I'm looking to get a small boat with some type of small motor for the river, back waters in the lake and maybe some bigger creeks. I feel the  gheenoe would be easier to conceal, and may be easier to get more places than the Jon boat, but on the other hand a Jon boat can go a lot of places too and also may be a little more stable. Anyone have any recommendations? Thanks


----------



## riverrunnerga (Sep 17, 2016)

How many hunters will be in boat? If just you and terrain is not too stumpy I'd suggestt four rivers layout boats!


----------



## awm (Sep 17, 2016)

I would like to have room for one other just incase someone would like to come. Those are some nice looking boats though.


----------



## Water Swat (Sep 17, 2016)

I had a river Hawk and didn't find it any better to get into hard to reach places than a small Jon boat. And less stable and less room.


----------



## kevbo3333 (Sep 19, 2016)

Get a small Jon boat with a mud motor. You will be able to get far enough to get stuck where nobody can help you!!!!


----------



## Terminal Idiot (Sep 21, 2016)

I have a River Hawk B-60 and would take it over a john boat any day. I believe you would find the B-60 way more stable than a john boat. It has built in flotation and will not tip. You could stand on the edge  and it will not tip. Also, you can get them built in many configurations to suit just about any need.


----------

